
IOCCC vs. Clean Code - Walkman
https://athos.blogs.balabit.com/2011/11/ioccc-vs-clean-code/
======
makapuf
very interesting - but I wonder how much of this can be automated - IOCCC
could be a nice benchmark on deobfuscation utilities. Besides the obvious
possible things (strange syntax, whitespace, indentaiton) and very difficult
ones (giving human meaning to things - although pattern matching and ML could
maybe be applied here) is there anything non-obvious that exists now ?

